# Excision of a Plantar Fibroma



## smcdonald (Jun 10, 2011)

Can anyone give me advise on the CPT code for the excision of a plantar fibroma over the arch of the left foot? Thx!


----------



## bfontaine (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like excision of a benign lesion to me....How deep was it???  Look starting at 11420 and choose the right size including margins.


----------

